# ACR card



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am not sure if I got a reply back or not on the other message about my ACR Card.

I have my ACR tourist card, but it has expired. Can I send this card into immigration and get a new one or I have to do it in person in the Philippines? 

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I am not sure if I got a reply back or not on the other message about my ACR Card.
> 
> I have my ACR tourist card, but it has expired. Can I send this card into immigration and get a new one or I have to do it in person in the Philippines?
> 
> ...


Art, you have to do this in the Philippines only and in person. 

No Philippine consulate in our homeland will process ACR cards, they only issue visa stamps.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your card has expired, you will get a new one on your second extension once you return.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks, guys for the information on the ACR card.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Useful info for me too as I will be extending a second time and will be issued one as well. Thanks to all who replied to the OP.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I will get my passport updated here in the USA. My ACR card has expired 5 years ago. Can I take the expired one and get a new ACR card or do I need to start over again?

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey art, happy new year. If you had an ACR before as a tourist/visitor that's only for one year then renew every 12 months. If you were on a 13a then 5 years for renewal from what I have gleaned, if you come in on a visitor visa then an annual US 50 buck fee,,,,,, doh and a 500 peso express lane fee. Talk about milking the cows.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

Happy New year also. I was there before on a tourist visa. So, I got the ACR card I believe on my 2nd extension. But of course, it had expired. I guess I have to start over again. 

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> Happy New year also. I was there before on a tourist visa. So, I got the ACR card I believe on my 2nd extension. But of course, it had expired. I guess I have to start over again.
> 
> ...


Art, I wouldn't be surprised if they still have you on file and it should be a quick process.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

art1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> Happy New year also. I was there before on a tourist visa. So, I got the ACR card I believe on my 2nd extension. But of course, it had expired. I guess I have to start over again.
> 
> ...


Yes, on a tourist visa you'll just go through the same process again. Forget the old ACR-1.


----------

